# Má svý pravidla?



## parolearruffate

Hi everybody again

Má svý pravidla? znamená: Does he have his own rules? Or: Does he respect the rules?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Nejspíše to znamená, že ta osoba je podivín, který nerespektuje všeobecně uznávaná pravidla a drží se svých vlastních. Ale potřebovala bych trošku více informací. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Problém je v tom, že více informací nejsou kniha je docela...(tajemná)... ale ten význam je pravdepodobně ten spravný a hodi se té postavě.
Děkuju a čau...
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Problém je v tom, že více informací nejsou není (podmět je více, takže jednotné číslo) kniha je docela...(tajemná) ... ale ten význam je pravděpodobně ten správný a hodí se k té postavě.
> Děkuju a čau...
> Laura


Něco se hodí k něčemu - they go together well
Něco se hodí někomu - something is convenient, comes in handy

Jana


----------

